# Fuggles EKG's last chance.



## Three Sheets (24/5/14)

Planning an ambler ale.

3kgs of Amber Malt and a 200g Amber grain pack and some dextrose.

Figured I would use up the last of my Fuggles and East Kent Golding of which I have 50 grams each.

I also have some Centennial Galaxy Green Bullet and Cascade I could add if a good suggestion is found

Haven't had much success with these two pommies but it may be because I've not been aggressive enough, so this is their last chance.

An IBU in the range of 40 to 60 would suit my tastes. (23 litre batch)

Suggestions welcome.

TS


----------



## Donske (24/5/14)

For my tastes I would ditch the fuggles, at the very least use them @ 60 so the flavour doesn't come through, goldings late is quite nice, although I have had a couple of bitters that were slightly over the top for the first few weeks in the keg due to heavy handed use of EKG late in the boil.


----------



## fletcher (24/5/14)

go all EKG late, if you have to use fuggles, use it at 60


----------



## NewtownClown (24/5/14)

fletcher said:


> go all EKG late, if you have to use fuggles, use it at 60


Fuggles is an aroma hop and whilst it can be used for for bittering, a higher AA% hop would be more economical.

I find the woody, earthy and spicy aroma works in all English bitters and have made quite a few all fuggles ESB's and Best Bitters. My favourite utilisation of fuggles has been in brown porters and English brown ales


----------



## ianh (24/5/14)

buttersd70 said:


> I would rather have fuggle that a cow had eaten, partialy digested, then excreted, than use ekg.....but hey, that may be just me...


Opinions vary, buttersd70 had his own.


----------



## fletcher (24/5/14)

NewtownClown said:


> Fuggles is an aroma hop and whilst it can be used for for bittering, a higher AA% hop would be more economical.
> 
> I find the woody, earthy and spicy aroma works in all English bitters and have made quite a few all fuggles ESB's and Best Bitters. My favourite utilisation of fuggles has been in brown porters and English brown ales


yeah i recall you drinking all my all-fuggles ESBs that i hated haha


----------



## Dips Me Lid (25/5/14)

I'll second Fuggles for Brown Porters and English Brown Ales. A good hit of late EKG has worked well for me in best bitters and esb's, I like the spicy, herbal flavours it brings to a beer.

I just did an American Amber Ale with a mixture of Cascade and EKG for late additions, it's worked well to my taste's.


----------



## Three Sheets (25/5/14)

Thanks Guys. Brew day today.

I might not have as much as I thought so I am going to throw in 10 grams of Green bullet @ 60 mins.

Then thinking Fuggles 15 @40 and 25 @ 30 with the EKG being 25 @ 20 and 15 @ 10.

IBU is around 46

Off for a walk know while I contemplate that and whether to include a small does of cascade, centennial or even the last of my Chinook (5 to 10 grams)

I don't mind the Spitfire Ale so anything in this direction would be ok.


----------



## burrster (25/5/14)

I shall be interested in the results as I both Fuggles and EKG to use up.


----------



## pk.sax (25/5/14)

I love fuggles. I'd marry them and have mudblood kids.


----------



## Camo6 (25/5/14)

I bet they'd be fuggly little buggers.


----------



## Three Sheets (25/5/14)

Well that turn out to be a classic case of poor planning, with me under estimating my left over hops.

This is what ended up happening-

Galaxy 10 @ 60
Chinook 4 @ 50
Green Bullet 9 @ 40
POR 7 @ 35
Fuggles 19 @ 15
EKG 17 @ 10


IBU of 46

23 litre 500grams of dextrose 3kg of Amber Malt and 200grams cracked amber malt steeped for 30 mins.

Here's hoping theres plenty of flavour in this one.


----------



## fletcher (25/5/14)

it'll be interesting to say the least. might be a ripper. update us when you taste it


----------



## beercus (25/5/14)

+1 for keep us updated, curious.....


----------



## Three Sheets (28/6/14)

Three Sheets said:


> Well that turn out to be a classic case of poor planning, with me under estimating my left over hops.
> 
> This is what ended up happening-
> 
> ...


I will call this a fail. I think there is a hint of molasses flavour in the background. (Wife doesn't) however its too malty for me.


----------

